# Galleon 1.9.2



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

The open source Galleon 1.9.2 media server for TiVo is now available.

This version includes the following:

Fix for online radio streams

Your TiVo needs to be running at least version 7.2 software.

This is a bug fix release for a critical streaming bug.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

always working on this app. Nice to see shareware where quality is such a big part of the app.


----------



## raven27 (Oct 2, 2004)

I download it but it will not connect to the sever.First time this happen.can someone help me? I tryed too reinstall it too and the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) too.it is saying something like did not download 1.5.0 jre so reinstall it or remove it and i did this abbout 10


----------



## Maynard1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I searched a bit but couldn't find any discussion on it: Does galleon support wma files, say with the help of Pzand's plugin?


----------



## AkWally1 (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a question that I posted on the main board, but no response, so I shall try here. 

I'm running Galleon 1.9.0 and I'm having a problem with the photo viewer. When I'm in thumbnail view on the TiVo, the photos look fine, exactly as they look on the PC. When I go to view the photo, or start a slideshow, they look extremely washed out/overexposed. Any idea what would be causing this? 

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Mark

p.s. - This is the first time I've used Galleon, so I can't say if it worked under a previous version.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Leon,

I installed 1.9.2 Last week over an old install before leaving to go out of town. When I returned 5 days later I noticed Galleon wasn't working and no number of reboots or restarts of the service would bring it back though the PC was online and active. I finnally had to uninstall Galleon and reinstall it, but I've noticed now that the Jukebox app doesn't show any songs and there is no option in the app to specify music file location. 

Since this is a headless box and I have had trouble with network coinnectivity on my controlling machine I haven't been able to do anything else to trouble shoot it. My next task is to uninstall again, install 1.7.0 and upgrade from there. Just wanted to let you know in case it was a known issue or if the Jukebox app has changed significantly.

Thx!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

raven27 said:


> I download it but it will not connect to the sever.First time this happen.can someone help me? I tryed too reinstall it too and the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) too.it is saying something like did not download 1.5.0 jre so reinstall it or remove it and i did this abbout 10


Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Maynard1 said:


> I searched a bit but couldn't find any discussion on it: Does galleon support wma files, say with the help of Pzand's plugin?


No, only MP3 files. Pzand's plugin only works as a plugin to the TiVo Desktop software.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

AkWally1 said:


> I have a question that I posted on the main board, but no response, so I shall try here.
> 
> I'm running Galleon 1.9.0 and I'm having a problem with the photo viewer. When I'm in thumbnail view on the TiVo, the photos look fine, exactly as they look on the PC. When I go to view the photo, or start a slideshow, they look extremely washed out/overexposed. Any idea what would be causing this?
> 
> ...


Could you email me an example image?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Leon,
> 
> I installed 1.9.2 Last week over an old install before leaving to go out of town. When I returned 5 days later I noticed Galleon wasn't working and no number of reboots or restarts of the service would bring it back though the PC was online and active. I finnally had to uninstall Galleon and reinstall it, but I've noticed now that the Jukebox app doesn't show any songs and there is no option in the app to specify music file location.
> 
> Since this is a headless box and I have had trouble with network coinnectivity on my controlling machine I haven't been able to do anything else to trouble shoot it. My next task is to uninstall again, install 1.7.0 and upgrade from there. Just wanted to let you know in case it was a known issue or if the Jukebox app has changed significantly.


The Jukebox playlist is populated from the other music apps:
http://galleon.sourceforge.net/html/jukebox.html


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I was confused by the new app. I always called the organizer the jukebox on my own setup, so when I saw it in the list I thought organizer when in fact it's something way cooler. At any rate, I had to uninstall 1.9.2, reinstall 1.7.0 and then upgrade to 1.9.2 in order to make my set up work. Don't know what craziness caused the problem, but it's gone now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdruding (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi Leon,

I have been consistantly upgrading Galleon as you have been releasing it. Since about 1.9.0, I have noticed that it has been slowing down substantially. It takes forever to move through the menus, and now, if I play music it just skips as if it can't keep up. I tried rebooting the computer, rebooting tivo, uninstalling and reinstalling Galleon with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm having the problem again where after initiating a ToGo transfer, the app doesn't respond to the arrow buttons anymore. The only way to get out of the screen is to use the TiVo button or drop to Live TV.

I had this problem in 1.9.0, then it seemed to be fixed with 1.9.1, but now in 1.9.2 it's back.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Leon. I don't have any logs or such to give you, but this weekend I uninstalled Galleon and reinstalled 1.9.2. I never could get the TiVo's to show any apps after that. My solution was to downgrade to 1.9.0. I am also seeing jdruding's issue as well. It's a good thing my Galleon box is dedicated. 

One other thing too, and I'm not sure what can be done about it until I'm on the latest version. I'm seeing drops and skips during playback. I moved the box to a wired setup, but the tivos are still wireless. I'm certain its a network issue, but didn't know what could be done to minimize bandwidth to maximize throughput. 

For instance, if the Galleon box is transferring a show put that transfer on hold if music starts to play. Anyway, great app. I'm off to see if I can trouble shoot the network stuff.


----------



## jmcummings (Dec 6, 2005)

To the Most Execellent Developer of Galleon - 

First let me thank you for an amazing application! 

I just downloaded Galleon 1.9.2 yesterday to leverage the playlists in my iTunes and the plugin works great - thanks!

The only question I have is whether the plug in supports the shufle feature of iTunes? 

I shuffled the playlist in iTunes last night, let Galleon update over night and then checked the playlist this evening and Galleon did not pick up the shuffle from iTunes. 

Is there a way to make this work in Galleon, or does Galleon iTunes plug-in have its own shuffle mode and if so, how do i make this work? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Leon. I don't have any logs or such to give you, but this weekend I uninstalled Galleon and reinstalled 1.9.2. I never could get the TiVo's to show any apps after that. My solution was to downgrade to 1.9.0. I am also seeing jdruding's issue as well. It's a good thing my Galleon box is dedicated.
> 
> One other thing too, and I'm not sure what can be done about it until I'm on the latest version. I'm seeing drops and skips during playback. I moved the box to a wired setup, but the tivos are still wireless. I'm certain its a network issue, but didn't know what could be done to minimize bandwidth to maximize throughput.
> 
> For instance, if the Galleon box is transferring a show put that transfer on hold if music starts to play. Anyway, great app. I'm off to see if I can trouble shoot the network stuff.


I've isolated the drops and skip issue. Apparently ESPN has a live feed that gives play by play data on any one football game in progress. My son uses this to keep up to date on 49ers games since most of them don't air in our area. This app alone can saturate a wireless network and cause these issues. I've noticed it one other time as well, but didn't make the connection until speaking with my son about his updates and found it was play by play.

I do still have the issue with 1.9.2 not working. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> I've isolated the drops and skip issue. Apparently ESPN has a live feed that gives play by play data on any one football game in progress. My son uses this to keep up to date on 49ers games since most of them don't air in our area. This app alone can saturate a wireless network and cause these issues. I've noticed it one other time as well, but didn't make the connection until speaking with my son about his updates and found it was play by play.
> 
> I do still have the issue with 1.9.2 not working. Anyone else seeing this?


Off the Galleon topic, but that ESPN feed sounds interesting (ignoring the wireless probs it causes  ). Do you know the web address for it?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jubrand said:


> Off the Galleon topic, but that ESPN feed sounds interesting (ignoring the wireless probs it causes  ). Do you know the web address for it?


No idea. My 13 yr old son found it. I'll see if I can get the URL from him.


----------



## fanaticman13 (Nov 21, 2005)

jubrand said:


> Off the Galleon topic, but that ESPN feed sounds interesting (ignoring the wireless probs it causes  ). Do you know the web address for it?


ESPN's scoreboard feature will allow you to view the play-by-play details of all current games being played. When in the NFL section of ESPN's website, just click the scoreboard link.

Direct link to NFL scoreboard: http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/scoreboard


----------



## ZBB (Dec 23, 2004)

Leon -
I'm getting an odd bug in the Galleon Music Organizer app.

When its playing songs, its not necessarily playing the right song. For example, if you select an artist, some of the songs are the right artist, but wrong track (playing vs displayed). Other songs are from a different artist (yet display the artist you want to hear), and a few are correct. The bug isn't solely related to artist -- that's just the easiest example to summarize.

I was playing music over the weekend, when the Star Wars theme song started playing, but that wasn't the album/artist I had picked. At first I thought my MP3 filename structure had gotten all messed up, but the standard TiVo HMO music player displays and plays the songs correctly.

Any thoughts? Perhaps the music organizer needs to refresh its directory? Is there a way to force that?

Thanks!!!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jdruding said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> I have been consistantly upgrading Galleon as you have been releasing it. Since about 1.9.0, I have noticed that it has been slowing down substantially. It takes forever to move through the menus, and now, if I play music it just skips as if it can't keep up. I tried rebooting the computer, rebooting tivo, uninstalling and reinstalling Galleon with no luck. Any ideas?


Are you on a wireless network? 
I've added some logic to Galleon for the next version to hold off on refreshing the list of recordings on the TiVo while it is busy with other Galleon tasks such as downloading (with ToGo) or uploading (with GoBack). I might have to extend this logic for more cases that could overload wireless networks.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Leon. I don't have any logs or such to give you, but this weekend I uninstalled Galleon and reinstalled 1.9.2. I never could get the TiVo's to show any apps after that. My solution was to downgrade to 1.9.0. I am also seeing jdruding's issue as well. It's a good thing my Galleon box is dedicated.


Did you try to restart your TiVo while Galleon is running?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jmcummings said:


> I shuffled the playlist in iTunes last night, let Galleon update over night and then checked the playlist this evening and Galleon did not pick up the shuffle from iTunes.
> 
> Is there a way to make this work in Galleon, or does Galleon iTunes plug-in have its own shuffle mode and if so, how do i make this work?


Galleon has its own shuffle mode; use the Enter button in the iTunes app to change the music random play option.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

ZBB said:


> I'm getting an odd bug in the Galleon Music Organizer app.
> 
> When its playing songs, its not necessarily playing the right song. For example, if you select an artist, some of the songs are the right artist, but wrong track (playing vs displayed). Other songs are from a different artist (yet display the artist you want to hear), and a few are correct. The bug isn't solely related to artist -- that's just the easiest example to summarize.
> 
> I was playing music over the weekend, when the Star Wars theme song started playing, but that wasn't the album/artist I had picked. At first I thought my MP3 filename structure had gotten all messed up, but the standard TiVo HMO music player displays and plays the songs correctly.


Do you have random play enabled? How are you playing the songs: as individual tracks in a folder or do you press play on a folder?


----------



## jdruding (Aug 26, 2003)

javahmo said:


> Are you on a wireless network?
> I've added some logic to Galleon for the next version to hold off on refreshing the list of recordings on the TiVo while it is busy with other Galleon tasks such as downloading (with ToGo) or uploading (with GoBack). I might have to extend this logic for more cases that could overload wireless networks.


Hi Leon,

Yes, I am on a wireless network. (802.11B) One thing I recall is that I added the iTunes app right around the time that I started having problems. Could it be more network intensive than some of the other apps maybe?

John


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jdruding said:


> Yes, I am on a wireless network. (802.11B) One thing I recall is that I added the iTunes app right around the time that I started having problems. Could it be more network intensive than some of the other apps maybe?


The iTunes is more CPU intensive than network intensive. There is nothing in particular about it that should cause network issues.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

fanaticman13 said:


> ESPN's scoreboard feature will allow you to view the play-by-play details of all current games being played. When in the NFL section of ESPN's website, just click the scoreboard link.
> 
> Direct link to NFL scoreboard: http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/scoreboard


Oh, that one. I've seen it.....thought it was an RSS feed or something that he was talking about since it was slowing down the wireless network. I misunderstood.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Did you try to restart your TiVo while Galleon is running?


Yes, I tried all manner of combinations in an attempt to get the tivo to see the apps, including disabling HMA and reenabling it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jubrand said:


> Oh, that one. I've seen it.....thought it was an RSS feed or something that he was talking about since it was slowing down the wireless network. I misunderstood.


Yes, this thing is a hog on bandwidth. Nothing else on my network will cause the tivo's to drop music but this one web app. I can be streaming photos and music to both tivo's and be transferring a show with no problems, but if only one tivo is playing music and that app starts, it's skip city.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Leon,

My mother came over on Sunday to eat with us and she saw the Photo's playing with the music going on the Tivo. She's seen the TiVo several times before and it was always that's nice, but after seeing the Photo's and music going at the same time she was asking about it and very interested. She's closer to buying a TiVo now than she ever was. Good Work!


----------



## OU812 (Sep 16, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Leon,
> 
> My mother came over on Sunday to eat with us and she saw the Photo's playing with the music going on the Tivo. She's seen the TiVo several times before and it was always that's nice, but after seeing the Photo's and music going at the same time she was asking about it and very interested. She's closer to buying a TiVo now than she ever was. Good Work!


Pardon my ignorance, but how do you play Music AND view photos at the same time? I thought you could only do one or the other! This would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Install the jukebox app, then in the music app navigate to the song or folder and press "1" on the remote. Exit and check the Jukebox to see if it's there. Next start your slideshow and then press "play" on the remote. The music in your jukebox will start right up.


----------



## jsjurek (Nov 4, 2005)

stormspace, here's a stupid question, but how did you get music to play with the photos showing at the same time? Was this on separate tivo's? Or on one SA tivo? If it was on one tivo, how did you do it? My understanding was that you could only be in one app at a time; i.e. music or photos, not both. thx


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

jsjurek said:


> stormspace, here's a stupid question, but how did you get music to play with the photos showing at the same time? Was this on separate tivo's? Or on one SA tivo? If it was on one tivo, how did you do it? My understanding was that you could only be in one app at a time; i.e. music or photos, not both. thx


LOL! No. Just one TiVo. Add these two apps to Galleon in the PC configuration. Music and Jukebox. Go into your music app on the TiVo and browse to a folder containing the music you want to play. Press "1" on the remote. You'll hear a ding. That tells you the folder or song has been added to the Jukebox. You can check the Jukebox app on the tivo to see if the music is listed.

Next, go to your pictures on the TiVo and press "play" to start the slideshow. Press "play" again and the music will start.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> LOL! No. Just one TiVo. Add these two apps to Galleon in the PC configuration. Music and Jukebox. Go into your music app on the TiVo and browse to a folder containing the music you want to play. Press "1" on the remote. You'll hear a ding. That tells you the folder or song has been added to the Jukebox. You can check the Jukebox app on the tivo to see if the music is listed.
> 
> Next, go to your pictures on the TiVo and press "play" to start the slideshow. Press "play" again and the music will start.


Leon,

A note on the bottom of the Music or Music Organizer app to Press "1" to add to the Jukebox would help with this. Also, you might want to consider perhaps another key other than the "1" key. Perhaps the Thumbs up/down to add or subtract from the playlist when not in play mode.


----------



## psardoin (Apr 12, 2001)

==== BEGIN QUOTE =====

*Stormspace*_ wrote:

Leon,

My mother came over on Sunday to eat with us and she saw the Photo's playing with the music going on the Tivo. She's seen the TiVo several times before and it was always that's nice, but after seeing the Photo's and music going at the same time she was asking about it and very interested. She's closer to buying a TiVo now than she ever was. Good Work!

==== END QUOTE ====

Be sure to use the email address:[email protected] as the referral if you mom buys a Tivo. I just moved out my 3 series 1 and put in 3 Series 2s with 300-400 GB drives in each. WOW, this application is great. I have a lot to learn about it. I will contribute a donation to the project this evening.

Nice work. Thanks for making our Tivo experience that much better!!!!!!!!!!

PSA_


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

A way to add songs to the jukebox playlist WHILE the jukebox is playing. That way you can set up a few songs, and then add songs as the night goes on, or friends can add songs at a party and such.

-Mike


----------



## sbrager (Jun 24, 2002)

I recently got interested in using Galleon and downloaded the latest version 1.9.2. During the install, Galleon installed the jre and then installed itself. Next, it started and gave me an error message saying that the jre was not installed???

I installed jre from a downloaded version and all seemed well until Norton Systemworks said that Java wanted to modify the system. I answered "permit". Norton kept coming back with the Java question and once again, I answered "permit". This continued after a re-boot of my system.

I was able to uninstall Galleon and jre and the computer was quiet at last. I was able to start and run the TiVo Desktop 2.2.

Does anyone have any ideas as to how to get the service many of you seem to be enjoying?

My series 2 box is on a wireless network.

Thanks;

Stan
Stan Brager


----------



## hodson (Mar 10, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Do you have random play enabled? How are you playing the songs: as individual tracks in a folder or do you press play on a folder?


I have the same problem as ZBB. I'm listening to Music from Itunes and the songs are not matching up. No I do not have random play on and it will play songs that are not on a iTunes playlist. Some playlists work just fine. Others are all messed up. Is there a way to force a "refresh" of the data that Galleon is getting from iTunes?


----------



## sbrager (Jun 24, 2002)

Hobson;

I just found the FAQ about Galleon on Sourceforge. Based upon what I read, there are several things I'm going to try before continuing with this post. BTW, if you look at a post on this forum titled "Galleon Troubles", you may get some ideas about your problem.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

I'm having trouble with the iTunes feature. I have two computers hooked up to the home network. One is down for repairs, but the other one is working (and is the one that has all the MP3s on it). I saved (in XML format) the library/list of all the iTunes music.

However, when I try to use Galleon to play iTunes over either of the two TiVos, it only detects approximately 180 songs. The collection is over 6000, so I'm clearly not seeing the whole thing. Any ideas why this might be?


I go into the iTunes area of the Galleon software and I have the path to a folder on the desktop of one of the accounts. I have verified and the path leads exactly to the XML library file.


----------



## raven27 (Oct 2, 2004)

How do you get too the path for Itunes?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm finding Galleon absolutely great, except for the fact that about half the time I want to use it it's not there. Sometimes it'll be visible on my TiVo but the GUI can't connect; other times, neither can see it. No rhyme or reason to it. I am hoping that it's caused by my complex network setup -- my laptop has two adapters, and is sharing Internet from one over the other -- even though Galleon is picking the right adapter. Because I'm getting DSL in a couple of weeks and that'll make the whole setup much simpler. Hopefully this problem will vanish then, which is why I haven't worked hard on fixing it yet.

However, one thing I wish Galleon could do is let me publish a *folder* of playlists instead of having to publish eash playlist individually.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

hodson said:


> I have the same problem as ZBB. I'm listening to Music from Itunes and the songs are not matching up. No I do not have random play on and it will play songs that are not on a iTunes playlist. Some playlists work just fine. Others are all messed up. Is there a way to force a "refresh" of the data that Galleon is getting from iTunes?


Are there errors in the Galleon logs?
Stop the Galleon service, and delete everything under the Galleon data directory to reset the database.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Lenonn said:


> I'm having trouble with the iTunes feature. I have two computers hooked up to the home network. One is down for repairs, but the other one is working (and is the one that has all the MP3s on it). I saved (in XML format) the library/list of all the iTunes music.
> 
> However, when I try to use Galleon to play iTunes over either of the two TiVos, it only detects approximately 180 songs. The collection is over 6000, so I'm clearly not seeing the whole thing. Any ideas why this might be?
> 
> I go into the iTunes area of the Galleon software and I have the path to a folder on the desktop of one of the accounts. I have verified and the path leads exactly to the XML library file.


Galleon will take some time to read the library file. How long did you wait before you used the iTunes app? Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> However, one thing I wish Galleon could do is let me publish a *folder* of playlists instead of having to publish eash playlist individually.


Use the music app to play folders of playlists.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Galleon will take some time to read the library file. How long did you wait before you used the iTunes app? Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


Two to five hours or so, and then a few more hours after that.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow!!!!

I finally downloaded your program and well it totally rocks!!!!!!

Ok I've only added 4 apps and played around with them for 30 minutes or so. It's late. But wow. IT works!! And it works well!!! No problems at all. I was definitely preparing myself for problems but nope. 

Anyway congrats on making such a fine program. Selfishly speaking, I hope you keep improving it. 


I like the tie-in to itunes. 

I've got to do the RSS thing yet. Maybe tomorrow night.

I'd rather see the album cover and time left etc instead of winamp.  That's one of my suggestions. I did notice I can go back and see the cover while the song is playing. Maybe that's in there and I didn't notice yet.

My other suggestion for an app is the yellow pages/phone/addressbook. Or rather perhaps a condensed version. 

Handy numbers like the pizza man.  Maybe you could even tie in to their online ordering system. 

Anyway great great job. I look forward to messing with your program further and to future versions. Thanks.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> I'd rather see the album cover and time left etc instead of winamp. That's one of my suggestions. I did notice I can go back and see the cover while the song is playing. Maybe that's in there and I didn't notice yet.


If you select "Classic" interface, you will see time remaining and cover (and other info) while the song is playing.

I have a question about ToGo. It seems that whenever I download something off the TiVo to the PC, files that have already been downloaded will be renamed to whatever TiVo recorded last. The file itself keeps the original file name, but Galleon will display the information for the last recording. Anyone run into this?

/Mike


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

javahmo said:


> Use the music app to play folders of playlists.


Hmm, didn't seem to be showing playlists, I'll have to check again; maybe I just didn't try in the right place. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kaymbre (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi, Leon

I've been successfully using Galleon for some time now. I just recently upgraded Galleon to 1.9.2 and now it doesn't seem to want to start. I'm running on a Linux box and after I run the run.sh script, the server seems to hang at the message "Galleon 1.9.2 is starting...". I checked in the log file and found:

01:13:50,990 ERROR [main] Server - java-net-BindException: Cannot assign requested address
(dots in exception name changed to dashes to allow it to post here)

I checked out the various ports that the FAQ says to use. The netstat reported this while the server was hung:

% netstat -utln | egrep '1099|7288|5353|1527|2190|8081'
tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:1527 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN
tcp 0 0 192.168.0.14:7288 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN
udp 0 0 0.0.0.0:5353 0.0.0.0:* 
udp 0 0 0.0.0.0:5353 0.0.0.0:*

After I stopped the server, the same command shows nothing (which would seem to indicate that there is nothing actually locking them up). Any ideas on what might be causing this?

Oh, and I *was* able to get the HME sample apps working just fine.

Great application before I ran into this trouble. Thanks for all your hard work!

Greg Peters


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

OH I have a bug now. Now it doesn't play the song you select in the itunes app. It plays a different one instead. So far the wrong song is always by the same band/performer. :?


----------



## ZBB (Dec 23, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Do you have random play enabled? How are you playing the songs: as individual tracks in a folder or do you press play on a folder?


Leon -
I do have random play enabled. The error occurs in both by pressing play on a folder, and by going in and selecting the specific song. Just tested it again last night.

I'll try resetting the database using the steps you outlined for someone else with a similar issue.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> I'm finding Galleon absolutely great, except for the fact that about half the time I want to use it it's not there. Sometimes it'll be visible on my TiVo but the GUI can't connect; other times, neither can see it. No rhyme or reason to it. I am hoping that it's caused by my complex network setup -- my laptop has two adapters, and is sharing Internet from one over the other -- even though Galleon is picking the right adapter. Because I'm getting DSL in a couple of weeks and that'll make the whole setup much simpler. Hopefully this problem will vanish then, which is why I haven't worked hard on fixing it yet.


I've narrowed this down, so I'm reporting it, but I doubt anyone'll want to fix it.

My laptop has a cellular aircard network adapter that is my current Internet service, at a blazing just-faster-than-dialup speed. It also has a wired network connection which is linked into a hub so the rest of the house can get on the Internet. (There's also a WiFi but that's disabled.)

If I boot up the laptop with the aircard on the way home (as I usually do) then Galleon tries to start up at a time when the wired connection is there, but nothing's plugged into it. Even though the logs show it properly using the 192.168.0.1 address, it fails. Plugging the wired connection in later doesn't help.

However, if I reboot after I am home and something's plugged into the wired connection while I boot, Galleon works.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Is there a version of Galleon that will work with a Tivo running software version 6.2?


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Galleon will take some time to read the library file. How long did you wait before you used the iTunes app? Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


I have the XML library file from iTunes in a temporary folder on the desktop of the main account that is used on this machine (Windows XP Professional; the Windows firewall is disabled, but I have ZoneAlarm running). I have Galleon set so that the path leads to the file in the folder on the desktop, but no matter how long I have it running, it reads only 160-180 of the 6300 or so files. It also looks like the music files that it can find are recent ones that I have created and added to the library (within the past month and a half or so).

If I am doing something wrong, I can't quite figure out what it is.

I'd check the logs, but I have no idea where the iTunes info. would show up in it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Leon,

Just so you know. I checked out 1.9.2 again today and it refused to work. I was getting an unable to find main. It seemed like java just wasn't running. I uninstalled every version of Java I had running, uninstalled Galleon, reinstalled 1.9.2 and tried again. No change. So I Dled java from Sun and installed the latest after uninstalling the Java that Galleon uses. Still nothing. Finally I uninstalled 1.9.2 and installed 1.9.1 and it started working again. By working in al cases, it means that the TiVo can see the Galleon box and there are no errors on the Galleon box.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm repeating this from above:

I have a question about ToGo. It seems that whenever I download something off the TiVo to the PC, files that have already been downloaded will be renamed to whatever TiVo recorded last. The file itself keeps the original file name, but Galleon will display the information for the last recording. Anyone run into this?

/Mike


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm having a hard time finding a use for "internet images". 

If I understand correctly, it will display only an image file. I can't think of an interesting use for that. Webcam's maybe, but not many exist with any value...

Displaying a web page, given a url, would be a LOT more useful for things like news, stock prices, etc.


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

BlueRidgePro said:


> I'm having a hard time finding a use for "internet images".
> 
> If I understand correctly, it will display only an image file. I can't think of an interesting use for that. Webcam's maybe, but not many exist with any value...


Webcams are the main application. Not that useful, but can be interesting.



> Displaying a web page, given a url, would be a LOT more useful for things like news, stock prices, etc.


As you suggest, displaying a web page would be magnificent... if it would be rendered at a readable size. But it seems like this should be feasible, following the m.o. of the "Desktop" app (another app that I don't find particularly useful.)


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

I am continuing to have issues with bad/duplicate entries in the Music Organizer (1.9.2). It usually happens when I edit the tags (Artist/Album/Title/Track) to correct the information. The old version of the tags remains. It also happens if I move an mp3 file. It duplicates the tag information, but one of the duplicates does not work. 

The only way to remove the bad entries is to stop the Galleon Service, delete the c:\Program Files\Galleon\data\galleon directory, and start the Galleon Service. 

Can the automatic rescan be changed to automatically remove bad tag entries where the file no longer exists or the tags no longer match?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

kaymbre said:


> Hi, Leon
> 
> I've been successfully using Galleon for some time now. I just recently upgraded Galleon to 1.9.2 and now it doesn't seem to want to start. I'm running on a Linux box and after I run the run.sh script, the server seems to hang at the message "Galleon 1.9.2 is starting...". I checked in the log file and found:
> 
> ...


Email me your logs


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Lenonn said:


> I have the XML library file from iTunes in a temporary folder on the desktop of the main account that is used on this machine (Windows XP Professional; the Windows firewall is disabled, but I have ZoneAlarm running). I have Galleon set so that the path leads to the file in the folder on the desktop, but no matter how long I have it running, it reads only 160-180 of the 6300 or so files. It also looks like the music files that it can find are recent ones that I have created and added to the library (within the past month and a half or so).
> 
> If I am doing something wrong, I can't quite figure out what it is.
> 
> I'd check the logs, but I have no idea where the iTunes info. would show up in it.


Email me your logs


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

etsolow said:


> Is there a version of Galleon that will work with a Tivo running software version 6.2?


No. You need 7.2


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I'm repeating this from above:
> 
> I have a question about ToGo. It seems that whenever I download something off the TiVo to the PC, files that have already been downloaded will be renamed to whatever TiVo recorded last. The file itself keeps the original file name, but Galleon will display the information for the last recording. Anyone run into this?
> 
> /Mike


Could you provide more details about this scenario?
Are these the same episodes of the same series aired at different times?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

cassiusdrow said:


> I am continuing to have issues with bad/duplicate entries in the Music Organizer (1.9.2). It usually happens when I edit the tags (Artist/Album/Title/Track) to correct the information. The old version of the tags remains. It also happens if I move an mp3 file. It duplicates the tag information, but one of the duplicates does not work.
> 
> The only way to remove the bad entries is to stop the Galleon Service, delete the c:\Program Files\Galleon\data\galleon directory, and start the Galleon Service.
> 
> Can the automatic rescan be changed to automatically remove bad tag entries where the file no longer exists or the tags no longer match?


The music organizer should automatically rescan your library and remove invalid entries. If you press apply in the configuration GUI for that app, it will force the app to rescan you files immediately. If this still doesnt help, then email me your logs.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Email me your logs


Never mind. I got it working. I had uninstalled and reinstalled Galleon (podcasting issues), reselected the library file, and... there were all 6000+ music files listed.

Weird, but since it's working, I'm not going to question it.

Thank you for your assistance, javahmo.


----------



## Tap (Dec 4, 2004)

Would just like to say thanks for Galleon. I've been using JavaHMO forever (seems like) and I just uninstalled it and put Galleon a few days ago and it totally rocks! I just can't say enough about what a great program it is!

I will definitely be donating!

http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=126291

Thanks again! :up: :up:


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone have an issues with the Movies App? I'm getting a ton of errors with it, and it prevents other items from working (TTG, for example). When I remove the movie app, all is back to normal. FWIW, zip I'm using is 19034.

Side note... even though I use TTG from the Galleon GUI as well as the TiVo, no programs ever make it to the "downloaded" tab. This becomes a problem when I need to re-download for whatever reason... I have to resort to TiVo Desktop to get it again.

Thanks!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hey javahmo, I will try and document the error in more detail in the next few days.


----------



## masdoggydogg (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm also having the problems with the iTunes playlist app displaying the incorrect song name (and occasionally artist). I tried removing the data path, as well as uninstalling/reinstalling, but I'm still getting the wrong song name 60-80% of the time...

I've attached my log file...


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

ACraigL said:


> Anyone have an issues with the Movies App? I'm getting a ton of errors with it, and it prevents other items from working (TTG, for example). When I remove the movie app, all is back to normal. FWIW, zip I'm using is 19034.
> 
> Side note... even though I use TTG from the Galleon GUI as well as the TiVo, no programs ever make it to the "downloaded" tab. This becomes a problem when I need to re-download for whatever reason... I have to resort to TiVo Desktop to get it again.
> 
> Thanks!


Whenever I have a problem with Downloads not working (even after restarting Galleon), I stop the Galleon *Server*, delete the galleon directory (in the Data directory), then restart Galleon and let Galleon re-create its database. This is usually needed after some "horrible" database error (showing in some old log as hundreds (thousands) of lines like "net.sf.hibernate.ObjectNotFoundException: No row with the given identifier exists: 1805, of class: org.lnicholls.galleon.database.Video"). *I'm not sure*, but I think if you see the error "ERROR [ToGoThread] ToGoThread - java.util.ConcurrentModificationException", you might need to delete your database. (Looking at my saved logs from when I've had download problems, it seems like this error occurs once near the beginning of the log after restarting Galleon; I'll specifically look for this example the next time I have a problem downloading using Galleon.)

Since I only use ToGo (and GoBack), I can't say if problems with any other apps can be solved by deleting the database, or what else is lost when the Galleon database is deleted. (*Don't* delete the other directories in the data directory, and *don't* delete the config.xml file in the conf directory -- this has all of the configuration parameters which were set in the gui.) As a precaution, just rename the galleon directory (in the data directory) to something else instead of deleting it (but be sure that the Galleon Server is not running at the time). I do know that deleting the database will cause Galleon to 'forget' what programs have already been downloaded, and any download rules will be re-executed for any matching shows.

I hope this helps. Maybe (if some of us can determine a more specific combination of events that causes downloads to stop functioning), Leon can do something in Galleon to correct whatever database corruption prevents downloads from occurring.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

And while I'm at it, some suggested enhancements to Galleon ToGo:

1: Can something be added to ToGo to specify how often program information is downloaded from the TiVos? I don't really need each of my TiVos to be scanned many times an hour for program info. (I tried adding many 'dummy' TiVo entries to the list of TiVos, but Galleon didn't seem to like that very much, but I *was* able to reduce the scanning to twice an hour.)

2: One thing that bugs me is that Galleon always scans for all TiVos that are accessible, and *automatically* adds them to the list of TiVos to scan, even when they aren't TiVos (like TiVoToGo PCs). (I wouldn't mind automatically adding TiVos if there are none in the list, or adding them if a 'Scan' button was clicked in the GUI.) Manually deleting them from the list of TiVos is only a short-term solution, because they are re-added whenever Galleon is restarted. (I guess I just hate my log file being filled with "ToGo - java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect" tracebacks.) Also, my wife's TiVo is a poor model 540 with well over 100 shows on it, and constantly retrieving show info seems to slowly bog it down, forcing me to reboot it on a regular basis. (Yes, this is probably a TiVo memory leak of some sort, but she doesn't really use Galleon, so why constantly scan her TiVo?)

3: If I have a download rule set for a show, the show is automatically downloaded. Unfortunately, when I transfer the show to the TiVo, a copy of that newly transferred show is downloaded to Galleon again. Is there some way to prevent this? (Maybe if you know the ID of the show being transferred (either from the transfer itself, or from the <TiVoVideoDetails><Url> when the <CustomIcon><Url> is "urn:tivo:image:in-progress-transfer"), you can flag the show in your database as already having been saved. (As a workaround, whenever I am using GoBack, I modify the rule to not automatically download (that is, when I *remember* to modify the rule!).)

4: Here's a minor bug that I have finally (reliably) tracked down: If a show has no episode title, *and* if the show has extra time padded to the beginning (and end) of the recording, *and* if the show that is in the extra padded time does have an episode title, then a download of the show will have the correct title, but it will have the episode title from the show that is in the padded time. (Example: Punk'd is being recorded, 5 minutes are padded before the show, and the show that is being shown before Punk'd ("Real World") has an episode title of "The Gauntlet", the file name used when the file is saved is "Punk'd - The Gauntlet (Recorded ..." and not "Punk'd (Recorded ...".

5: When using the ToGo App (or on the ToGo "Recorded" list), can the shows that are downloaded indicate which TiVo the shows came from, or can the list be sorted (or filtered) by which TiVo the shows came from? Also, can the Rules be updated to include which TiVo the rule applies to?

I am thrilled with Galleon. I have seen people complain about Galleon being a resource hog, but I am running it on an old 128MB Windows 98 PC, and it runs fine (although I must admit, I can't do much else on the PC at the same time, which is OK with me!). Galleon runs in the background for days, gleefully copying specific programs off of my lowly 60-hour TiVo when I am away from home for a week or more. (Yea, I've got too much stuff waiting to be watched on my TiVo, and I'll upgrade my TiVo drive after my extended warranty expires.)

Thanks for a great tool that makes a TiVo even more useful


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

masdoggydogg said:


> I'm also having the problems with the iTunes playlist app displaying the incorrect song name (and occasionally artist). I tried removing the data path, as well as uninstalling/reinstalling, but I'm still getting the wrong song name 60-80% of the time...
> 
> I've attached my log file...


I found the bug. Will be fixed in 2.0


----------



## masdoggydogg (Dec 16, 2003)

javahmo said:


> I found the bug. Will be fixed in 2.0


You're the man...can't wait!

EDIT: One request - Could you provide a default name when you create a new app? That way I don't _have_ to name each app if I don't want to...a lot of times, I just use the name of the app anyway. It's nice to be able to change, but that seems like it could be optional.


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

Does this really require Tivo to be at version 7.2 or is that just a recommendation. There are a lot of us DTivo users (with 6.2) that would love to use this tool.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

B Smooth said:


> Does this really require Tivo to be at version 7.2 or is that just a recommendation. There are a lot of us DTivo users (with 6.2) that would love to use this tool.


Unfortunately, yes, it does require v7.2 since it's an HME app and the Home Media Engine isn't present in your DTiVo version.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

You could use an older version though.


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

How do you get an older version? When i go to download, it only has the latests. And what if by some miracle I actually had HMO with 6.2 on my DTivo?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

B Smooth said:


> How do you get an older version? When i go to download, it only has the latests. And what if by some miracle I actually had HMO with 6.2 on my DTivo?


Galleon won't run at all on the DTiVo's since it requires the Home Media Engine.

Before Galleon, there was JavaHMO, which, if you have HMO on your DTiVo, theoretically would work.


----------

